# Uber Account put on hold due to low ratings



## NJDriver78 (Aug 5, 2019)

Account just got put on hold for low ratings and I got a link to take some course to have it reactivated. Does this actually work? If it does how long does it usually take?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

It's going to teach you which snacks the pax prefer, how to open doors and load luggage, what clothes to wear, and to make yourself more generally likable to pax by polishing fenders while you wait for pax.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

NJDriver78 said:


> Account just got put on hold for low ratings and I got a link to take some course to have it reactivated. Does this actually work? If it does how long does it usually take?


You got bad feedbacks
Something is wrong 
You need to be schooled to fix it.....


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

What are your feedback numbers?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> It's going to teach you which snacks the pax prefer, how to open doors and load luggage, what clothes to wear, and to make yourself more generally likable to pax by polishing fenders while you wait for pax.


I think you pay $100 for the privilege of getting schooled. It's Uber's last chance to pilfer more money out of you before you're permanently deactivated which most often happens because of bullshit complaints submitted by ghetto pax who want free ride credits. What you won't learn in their bullshit training class is useful advise like staying out of ghettos and shuffling on tweakers, all the important advice to you really need to know so you can avoid the future paxholes who are more prone to leave you shitty ratings.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

NJDriver78 said:


> Account just got put on hold for low ratings and I got a link to take some course to have it reactivated. Does this actually work? If it does how long does it usually take?


----------------------------
This is a game that Uber plays. The driving course is at least $90. One day course for about 3 hours. They have them often. Interesting course and mandatory if you want to be re-activated. 
With me -- I took the course, they re- activated my account with the same low rating and 10 days later, they deactivated me permanently, stating the decision is final. 
BTW, I researched my account and it was showing cancellations that I did not do. One reason why my AR rate was low. 
All this happened AFTER I had driven 10 weeks with 700 trips.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------------------
> This is a game that Uber plays. The driving course is at least $90. One day course for about 3 hours. They have them often. Interesting course and mandatory if you want to be re-activated.
> With me -- I took the course, they re- activated my account with the same low rating and 10 days later, they deactivated me permanently, stating the decision is final.
> BTW, I researched my account and it was showing cancellations that I did not do. One reason why my AR rate was low.
> All this happened AFTER I had driven 10 weeks with 700 trips.


Something smells fishy. It's always the guy with a zillion trips that gets whacked. They must figure you have some repeating bad habit that is incurable.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

That's why you report the pax before they report you. I could feel it when they get out my car so I immediately 1 star them and report them for threatening to report me. It works and I've had Uber support always side with me.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Munsuta said:


> That's why you report the pax before they report you. I could feel it when they get out my car so I immediately 1 star them and report them for threatening to report me. It works and I've had Uber support always side with me.


File this under useful tips learned on UP.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> Something smells fishy. It's always the guy with a zillion trips that gets whacked. They must figure you have some repeating bad habit that is incurable.


Or it's always the "new member" whose suddenly deactivated.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> BTW, I researched my account and it was showing cancellations that I did not do.


 How did you research that?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------------------
> This is a game that Uber plays. The driving course is at least $90. One day course for about 3 hours. They have them often. Interesting course and mandatory if you want to be re-activated.
> With me -- I took the course, they re- activated my account with the same low rating and 10 days later, they deactivated me permanently, stating the decision is final.
> BTW, I researched my account and it was showing cancellations that I did not do. One reason why my AR rate was low.
> All this happened AFTER I had driven 10 weeks with 700 trips.


I think their stats tracking is pretty bad. I got my AR to 85% by accepting 100% of the trips for a long time when UberPro first came out, and after I reached 85%, I woke up from a short nap it dropped to 80% and my number of "Declined" rides increased by 20, which is BS, because even if I left my app on and slept through the requests, they always turn you off after 3 missed requests.



XPG said:


> How did you research that?


Well, if you push on the circle with the line crossed out it says how many cancelled trips in the last month out of how many total. The numbers can go down without warning by old rides dropping off, but what is more concerning is when the numbers go up without warning.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I want to know what his rating was.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Well, if you push on the circle with the line crossed out it says how many cancelled trips in the last month out of how many total. The numbers can go down without warning by old rides dropping off, but what is more concerning is when the numbers go up without warning.


 Just learning it now. I stopped looking at stats and ratings since i've learned Uber keeps a tab on your app behavior.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

XPG said:


> Just learning it now. I stopped looking at stats and ratings since i've learned Uber keeps a tab on your app behavior.


It's the law.
Learn to do as you are told.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

NJDriver78 said:


> Does this actually work


I'm sure it works. They'll reactivate you after you spend the dough and take the course.

Then you'll have a certain period to get your rating up or they'll deactivate you again permanently.

You'll need to ask yourself some questions. Why couldn't you maintain a 4.6+ rating? As all our teachers told us, "you have try and get an F in my class." You failed at something that's pretty easy to succeed at.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

lyft_rat said:


> Something smells fishy. It's always the guy with a zillion trips that gets whacked. They must figure you have some repeating bad habit that is incurable.


He said 10 weeks/700 trips. That's like a zillion to you?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

CTK said:


> He said 10 weeks/700 trips. That's like a zillion to you?


Yep it is huge. 700 trips should know the ropes not be on the ropes.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Yep it is huge. 700 trips should know the ropes not be on the ropes.


Agreed... after 50 trips you get the hang of it...


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I wish uber would hire me to tell these poor underfucntioning drivers what their issue is. It would take one two minute ride and I would know with 99.99% accuracy. In fact, I would probably know as they drove up ?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> I wish uber would hire me to tell these poor underfucntioning drivers what their issue is. It would take one two minute ride and I would know with 99.99% accuracy. In fact, I would probably know as they drove up ?


"Have you ever heard about soap?"


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> "Have you ever heard about soap?"


As in, "Bend over Larry?"


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> As in, "Bend over Larry?"


No, more like "Smells like goat"


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> No, more like "Smells like goat"


Ohhhhh Would be a deal breaker. No matter what the cause of the smell.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Here's how it works:

1. You piss off enough pax, and your rating eventually drops below the threshold (believed to be 4.60).
2. Uber gives you "one last chance", which you must pay for.
3. After the (worthless) course, you have a limited time to get your rating up.
4. If you don't, you're done.

Why is this a scam? Because the course is stupidity at it's finest. If you can't keep your rating above 4.60 to begin with, the course isn't going to help you. You will fail to get your rating up, and they just took money from your pocket right before they kicked you to the curb.

PS: I don't believe that bad pax are responsible for ratings being 4.60 or lower. Sure, there will be some, but once you have 500 rated rides, every 1* lowers your rating by .008 (assuming it replaces a 5*). Is it more likely that there were 40+ people trying to scam a free ride, or maybe 25+ people that a driver annoyed because they wouldn't turn off the rap or talk radio, or take a shower, or stop talking on the cell phone while driving?


----------

